# I'm getting a puppy....I'm getting a puppy!!!



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok...I am so excited.....I've been talking with this wonderful breeder....and I'm so excited!! As soon as I figure out how to attach pics I'll share!! 
She is currently 7 weeks old and we will be calling her Kammi. I love her little eyes....so sweet yet so mischievious! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! Which breeder are you getting Kammi from? 

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

I can imagine that you are so exited. Do you already have some pictures ?:welcome:


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Her name is Brooke Smith and she is a newer breeder here in Oregon. Sweet Havanese Dreams is the kennel name. 

I think I was able to add a pic to my signature....so we'll see..... ok that didn't work.

I do have pics....help! How do I get them here?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Tonya and :welcome: to the forum. I just looked your breeder up and am wondering, why 2 of the pups are more expensive ($1500) than the others ($1100), that's kind of odd to me. Which one are you getting?
BTW, this is the link I found:
http://www.wellbredpets.com/breeder-2935-Sweet-Havanese-Dreams.html

PS: I can't find any health testing info either, like CHIC numbers or offa.org links


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

?? I'm not sure just that all the cream/white ones were $1100 and the sable ones are $1500. I am getting Vixen. She is very playful and howls...so precious.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Tonya!! How exciting for you. Go toyour Ucer CP and then Avatar. Browse to your pictures & pick one. If it is too large, left click on the picture and open it with Windows picture manager if you have it. Then resize it. Good luck, hope this helped.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tonya,
Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tonya, that's funny, Vixen is the one I thought you'd get, LOL. Still, I find it odd to charge differently for color/gender/etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have seen some websites that sell females for more than the males. I dont know why but I have seen it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, you're right, I've seen it too. Many times even. But to me, that has always been a sign to look elsewhere. Never heard of a good breeder doing that. Then again, I'm a newbie in that field and open to hear other people's opinion on that.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Tonya, you did it! You have an official avatar pic now!


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Tonya, that's funny, Vixen is the one I thought you'd get, LOL. Still, I find it odd to charge differently for color/gender/etc.


I just loved her from the moment I started emailing with the breeder. I've been emailing her back and forth since the pups were 2 weeks old. My daughter wanted Dancer and we didn't commit to Vixen but she was always pulling at my heart strings. She is a show stealer and always playing about!!

I've seen a lot of websites that charge different prices so I assumed it was pretty normal?? This is my first purebred anything so.....never really dealt with a breeder. Usually just the animal shelters.....

Thank you all for the welcomes. I've spoken with my vet and am excited to get together with her and the pup when she comes home!! The avatar pic is from yesterday, she looks kind of sad but she's really not.....LOL!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She does look sorta sad in the pic, I'm glad to hear she really isn't! Welcome!


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I couldn't have those sad eyes....so not her! I changed my avatar to my favorite 6 week photo!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!

She's very cute! And :welcome: to the forum

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet face!!! She looks like Diane's Teddy!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, you're right, she really does look like Teddy.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, too cute! What a sweet face, and I do love those sables:biggrin1:
Congratulations!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

She's LOVELY! And welcome! I just love Havanese. My little boy is a silver sable -- the coloring is soooo sweet! And I've seen breeders charge more for it cuz that coloring is in higher demand right now. ??? I've also seen them charge more for females over males.
Enjoy your sweetie and welcome! I've learned so much here -- my husband says I sound like a Havanese encyclopedia. LOL Puppyhood is so great -- I find using the crate and ex-pen to be sooo helpful.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you all so much!! 

I'm so excited....the daytime nap bed will be here next week and I keep getting various toys.....I feel like I'm planning on bringing home a new baby....however my hubby said absolutely no clothes.... =(


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All I can say is I am totally jealous and I wish I was the one starting this thread! She is a cutie!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome:to the Forum, Tonya! And a big congratulations on your new little one. She's a cutie, for sure!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

LEslie - Speaking of new puppies, what is the status of your second????? 

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> LEslie - Speaking of new puppies, what is the status of your second?????
> 
> Ryan


Yeah Leslie, any updates? Or maybe you've decided to stay with us single Hav owners?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tonya, my DH said 'absolutely no clothes' too, but once we had Pablo and went up the mountains for a short trip and he started shivering, DH said:'Didn't you bring his sweater?! He's cold and shaking like crazy.' So my advice: just buy it and tell him 'it's just for pictures', LOL. That's what I did. Check www.petedge.com out, they drive me bananas with their low prices. The only thing is: you need to order $60+ in order to avoid a surcharge fee of $7. I spent 4 hours on that website the first time I saw it, LOL.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tonya congratulations on Kammi, she is precious. 

I've seen breeders charge more for female than males. I found that to be true with some Maltese breeders. Case in point, my friend was considering a puppy from richmaltese.com (a show breeder) and her female puppies were $2500 and male $1500. If I remember correctly, these were pet prices at the time. According to my friend this was a common practice among all maltese show breeders.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tonya!!! You will have a blast on here and with your new Hav baby!!! I like the name Kammi!!!! My little girl Jillee is spoiled rotten with clothes!!! I took her sunday to get her pictures taken with her cute little outfits...it was soooo much fun!!!! They are soo cute as well...when they come in I will post some pics.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been looking on PetEdge and there are so many things there I love....I can easily see spending $60 as noooooo problem!! We haven't completely come to an agreement but my children's first initials are K, A, and P....so being the silly people we are that's what Kammi will have.... Kammi's full registered name will have an A and a P name as well....so I'm open to thoughts......


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME TONYA AND KAMMI! CONGRATS!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tonya, Congratulations! Kammi is adorable, I love the sables.

I was given instructions from my family not to dress Tessa but I have gotten away with 2 coats and 1 sweater 

I know some breeders charge more for pet females. And I had a lot of breeders tell me they had more requests for females than males. So maybe it's supply and demand (for some breeders)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Tanya, Kammi is adorable. and don't worry-- hubbys come around on the cold issue- especially if they walk them-- we just got our boys macho fishermen sweaters and my DH was really against clothing- but he came with me to the "pet boutique"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan & Christy~ We're in a holding pattern waiting for Shadow's breeder to have a litter that has a small male, w/dark face (I'd hate fighting staining) and a personality that will go w/Tori's. I promise you guys here will be the first to know when he finally arrives!

In the meantime, DH's aunt has the cutest litter of Shelties. We've been discussing the possibility of getting one of those. Hmmmm... Not so sure we will, though. I don't think we're a 3 dog family.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope he comes around because I already ordered her a coat....LOL!! I just am so excited just anticipating holding her and playing....yea!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Tonya:welcome::welcome: Congrats on your new puppy, she is a cutely.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Tonya! Your new furbaby is very cute. You are in for so much fun. Look forward to seeing the picutres.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! I have a husband who made me promise no clothes as well. I have the largest collection of collars and leashes since I haven't been able to buy a lot of clothes for him. I am allowed to put coats on him, so he has fiveound: My husband wouldn't want his boy to be cold now would he? I think I may pick up a sweater or two soon and see if he notices. Shhhh. Don't tell. 

Petedge is great! I have spent a ton of money there! I always order my Frontline from them so that helps to get to the $60 if you don't have too much to order.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ryan & Christy~ We're in a holding pattern waiting for Shadow's breeder to have a litter that has a small male, w/dark face (I'd hate fighting staining) and a personality that will go w/Tori's. I promise you guys here will be the first to know when he finally arrives!
> 
> In the meantime, DH's aunt has the cutest litter of Shelties. We've been discussing the possibility of getting one of those. Hmmmm... Not so sure we will, though. I don't think we're a 3 dog family.


I was wondering if you had decided to keep Tori as an only. It sounds like you have a plan all laid out. Now if only that special little boy would arrive!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your new furbaby. She is adorable and I love her name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

to the forum, Tonya!!!

Kammi looks like such a little sweet pea!!! I love her name....:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have always thought sables make the cutest puppies!!!

Leslie- I vote for the bi color one (tell your DH I said PLEASE- I will even borrow it for a weekend or two!) And a 3 dog home sounds the best! :focus:

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome:Tonya and your new little girl. Havanese are great little dogs and they are addicting. Beware, you can't have just one.:whoo:


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the sables too. Brooke had a white one that was so cute, very calm, her fur wasn't as curly as Kammi's but it was Kammi's eyes that stole my heart!! 

I would have 2...but the hubby (as sweet as he is) about died when he found out how much this amazing dog was going to cost initially. =( So it will definitely be a couple years before I can wear him down for another one.....

Kammi will be going to the vet today for shots, a health check, and microchipping. It's getting close!! :whoo:

Thank you again everyone for your warm welcomes.....


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Tonya. Kammi is absolutely adorable. Love her sweet face! Looking forward to more pictures.

Eileen


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

She sure is a cutie. Welcome, and more pics!


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

We are picking Kammi up on Sunday afternoon!!! I am sooooooo excited, I'm ready to arty: We have our vet appointment at 3:15 on Monday and Ii'm sure everything will be great! 

I promise new pics on Monday for sure!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:welcome: Tonya. Congratulations. Kammi is beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tonya - Oh my gosh!! Sunday!! You must be so excited!! What a beautiful little girl she is, and you are just going to fall more and more in love each day she is with you. Best of luck, make sure you bring your camera, pee pee pads, paper towels ( just in case she uke:-believe me, all three of mine did!!) Cannot wait to see pics on Monday!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sunday . . . wow! It'll be here before you know it. How great that is. Bring your camera with you for the trip. I'm really excited for you.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the form and big congrad to you on your new Puppy send lots and lots of pictures


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum Tonya, your new baby is soooo cute. I know you are really excited. Sunday will be here before you know it.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Tonya! Congrats on Kammi. She looks adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhhhh new puppies are so much fun! Come on Sunday!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay, Tonya! Only 3 days to go :cheer2:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

A new puppy, wow.
Congratulations!
I wish Hiro was a little puppy again.
Yesterday he was 10 Months.
Enjoy the puppytime.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Ans said:


> A new puppy, wow.
> Congratulations!
> I wish Hiro was a little puppy again.
> Yesterday he was 10 Months.
> Enjoy the puppytime.


Oh...I plan to...but it will go so fast I know!! I watched one of Hiro's little videos....so precious!!!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

It's the house training part that doesn't seem to go by fast. We are in the process of getting rid of most of the carpeting in the house. After a sick older dog and now a puppy the carpet has had it. Good excuse to put wood floors in.

Picking up a new puppy is an exciting day. Have fun and take pictures for us.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats, Tonya. Sunday will be such a special day. Cannot wait to hear more and see more pix!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Only 2 days.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Only 2 days.


I know:whoo:, I can hardly sleep!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're going into final countdown .


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

tickticktick....


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm packing the car now and headed to pick up Kammi!! I have my camera and promise to post pics no later than Monday morning.....I can't wait!!!:whoo:

btw...Diane where in Oregon are you located?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a safe trip...can't wait to see the pictures. She sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures. Have a good trip!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Soygal said:


> I'm packing the car now and headed to pick up Kammi!! I have my camera and promise to post pics no later than Monday morning.....I can't wait!!!:whoo:
> 
> btw...Diane where in Oregon are you located?


I'm in Newberg..which is about 30 miles from Portland...:biggrin1:

I hope you have a wonderful time picking up your little fur baby!! I can't wait to see photos!!! (BTW..I had my breeder give me some photos of Sophie and Gabes parents for my album)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tonya,

I am so excited for you and can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations. Kammi is adorable! I hear you on the shopping thing - there are times I wonder why I don't just have my paycheck direct deposited to petedge. Speaking of which, I think I need to place a new order.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh how exciting!!! 
The adrenaline and happy hormones when you go and get your pup are just making your float on cloud 9!! hahaha!!
Patiently waiting for piccies now


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahem, Ahem, Ahem! It's waaayyy past 'Monday morning', Tonya! We need hoto: hoto: hoto: and don't care how busy you are with Kammi, LOL.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

I promise...soon....we didn't get home as we planned....a normal 2 hour drive took us way over 6 hours last night! We dealt with snow, blizzards, car wrecks and CRAZY drivers!!! Here in Oregon there are soooooo many schools closed due to the extreme weather conditions, so this is my excuse....I have hardly had a chance to get any between all the kids playing with her and getting home so late. 

Kammi is so busy...trying to catch her to get her in the picture frame has been difficult! However, she is so cute, soft, cuddly and precious I could eat her!! I love her puppy breath!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tonya,

I am glad you got home OK, your ride sounds awful!!! But stil, it's not excuse for not posting picitures. :biggrin1:!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tonya, how scary! I'm glad to hear that everyone is okay.

Still, I agree with Julia, we need pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you guys telling me we have a new puppy and no pictures... That is the #1 rule of this forum, we must have welcome home pictures... Video's are a plus as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Ehhhhh...I'm going to stick up for Tonya, as the weather and road conditions were heart attack material.. My husband worked from home today:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, Tonya, after such a terrible Sunday you're excused for today, BUT I expect hoto: first thing in the morning :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

nooooooooooo mercy here!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats and how exciting. I hope you are having the time of your life but I still want to see pics!!!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Tonya...just checking in. I HOPE everything is ok...:ranger:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tonya, I guess you missed my threatening message last night or maybe I didn't sound scary enough, LOL. But WE NEED PICS ASAP!!! Oh and maybe you could make sure you're on the pic too, so we can see you. You can also post that pic in the 'members and their Havs' thread (aka May Photo Challenge).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

TONYA... WHERE ARE YOU??? :spy:

I hope you haven't had any mishaps with your new fur baby....Or maybe it's just that you have been too busy to post.

I hope everything is OK...:hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think Tonya forgot about us! She must be so busy with the puppy that she can't find her way back to the forum. I know I was ready to give up after Pablo seemed to never pee but constantly drip :brick: I thought 'how in the world is THAT supposed to be fun?!?' and as always the forum helped me get through that phase. So I hope you come and ask questions and post pics soon, Tonya!


----------

